# Which Members Would You Like to Meet?



## MMiz (May 1, 2006)

*If you could meet an EMTLife.com member, who would it be and why?  
*Rule: You can have more than one member, but you can only list one per post, and cannot make two posts in a row.

This is tough, as I'd want to meet a lot more than 3, but it is what it is.
*
EMTPrincess* - Look, it's princess, what can I say?  She's a good mixture of funny, crazy, and trouble.  (Now that I made this post you have to come back).

What about you?


----------



## Luno (May 1, 2006)

*Who would I want to meet....*

EMTPrincess!!!!!  hahaha, I know, me funny....

I think I would like to meet DT, MMiz, and Asysin2 (if anyone remembers why...)


----------



## MMiz (May 1, 2006)

Luno,

I can't help but laugh that you replied first.  I actually had you posted, but thought my reason (Because he could literally break me in two if I didn't post his name first) wasn't a good one... sir. 

Next person:

*ffemt8978 - *Did you ever have a mental image of someone?  Mine of ffemt8978 was wwwaayyy off.  He's used to doin' stuff way out in the middle of no where, so when I :censored::censored::censored::censored: my pants working a code he'll be like "Get-er-done MMiz,"... and I will.  But then he goes and pulls the "I have a Treo" thing, which breaks my mental image of a man that lives out in the country and relies on a CB for communication.

Next!....


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Luno,
> 
> I can't help but laugh that you replied first. I actually had you posted, but thought my reason (Because he could literally break me in two if I didn't post his name first) wasn't a good one... sir.
> 
> ...


I'd like to meet TTLWHKR... He has such an intresting personality... and he out-whackers me.


----------



## DT4EMS (May 1, 2006)

This is a tough one!!

I have several I would like to really meet. I know the rule was one per post.....but I am going to bend the rule (not totally break it)....

Luno and FFEMT8978 and I have similar interests so those for sure!!

Wingnut and EMTPrincess have always been great to me.

MMiz goes without saying.

TTL and Jon because they are both very witty and have given me a great laugh at the right time!


----------



## Jon (May 1, 2006)

I'm Honored, Kip.

And My next name is Matt - Because he it the cause of all this madness. 

 - This is FUN!


----------



## MMiz (May 1, 2006)

Kip has it right, some members go without saying.

Jon, Erika, Chimp, Chris,....

*Jon*'s a cool guy.  He's like the kids in my class that are always there, helpful, will laugh when I tell a stupid joke, but I wouldn't think of first because I'm just so used to them.  

I can see Jon being a good partner to work with, and he'd be the guy that would show me how to log into the MDT and use the 800 MHz radio... after making a slight *** out of me... because that's the kind of guy Jon is.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 1, 2006)

Luno said:
			
		

> EMTPrincess!!!!!  hahaha, I know, me funny....


 
Keep sticking that tounge out Luke and see if I don't have you on the next plane to Florida to put it to good use!     



> I think I would like to meet Asysin2 (if anyone remembers why...)


 
OH....Oh....I remember....and I don't think I would want to be in that dark alley when you to met....

You...hows that go??....You, "Wanna be, weekend warrior!"      (Oh, I crack myself up!)



> I can't help but laugh that you replied first. I actually had you posted, but thought my reason (Because he could literally break me in two if I didn't post his name first) wasn't a good one... sir.


 
Awwww....Matt.  I get the sneaky feeling, somewhere beneath that sexy tough exterior, Luno it a big ole' teddy bear.  You just have to figure out what buttons to push.

And Matt, I am honored you chose me first.  Thank you.

I would want to meet Matt, the creator of the greatest website on the earth.  Smart, sexy, serious, funny....what more could a person want.    OH wait...theres more.  A teacher too.  I have never met a history teacher that wasn't alive when the history he is teaching was made.  

And since everyone else cheated...so will I.

Jenn (aka Wingnut) - I think we could totally down some Margaritas.  Next thing you know we could be dancing on the bar.  Of course, since there should be a law prohibiting me from dancing, we would be thrown out, but TRUST ME....getting Manhandled by the S.O.'s that patrol the beachclubs would not be punishment.  

DT and Luno....you's guy's could have mine and Jenns backs as we are dancing on that bar.  

Alex - Whacker -  I love his sense of humor.  If he could manage not to get sick/hurt/or whatever, he would be a lot of fun.  Right up until somone kicked our a$$es.  Of course, we always have our bodyguards!

Erika - Cpt-  Wanna join Jenn and I on our Drinking - bar dacing - heck, it can be a bachelorette party for you - night?  Another girl with Brains and shes pretty too....She'd be fun to hang out with.

Ok...enough for now....lemme think on some more!


----------



## Chimpie (May 1, 2006)

I want to meet so many of you.

Matt, obvious reasons.  As mentioned, he started this madness.  I just want to thank him and buy him a beer.

I've met SafetyPro, but we really didn't get the chance to talk in great detail, so I'd like to talk more with him about security/ems.  I'd also like to talk to Jon about the same thing.

And of course I'd love to meet all my Florida girls.  You all live so close yet we've never met up or anything.  Especially Wingnut... you're just two hours away... what a shame.

And who can forget our WHKR.  Ok, I'll be honest, I just want to figure you out.  

Chimp


----------



## Wingnut (May 1, 2006)

Well it looks like your rules went to hell in a handbasket Matt LMAO. I couldn't keep to them either, in truth I'd really like to meet every one of you. There is only one poster that's been here and hasn't come back (but one weird time) that I have no interest in meeting but I'm sure ya'll can figure out who that is on your own. 

The ones that pop right off the top of my head?

Princess- for obvious reasons...you're a trip and I think we'd have a total blast together...and it isn't a good time until you've gotten kicked out  

Cpt- You'd definitely be fun to go out with , but I get the feeling you could whip us back in shape and probably teach us a few things too.

Matt- duh, our guru   You always have a smart *** comment for us and take care of us. 

Chimpie- No kidding and we've both been on these boards a while. You are formally invited over to dinner if you ever get your butt close to here. And I'm a hell of a cook too! 

WHKR- you are an entity unto yourself, and your wife, I bet she's a firecracker.

Jon- you're a sweetheart!

Luno- another wild one, I'd love to meet you but I'm afraid you'd meet my husband and I'd never separate you guys.

DT4EMS- another sweetheart and on your way up. Smart and I always enjoy your posts, I have a feeling we'd have very interesting conversations.

Safety, FFEMT- always have great posts, smartasses, witty, we'd have fun.

I've never been part of an online community where I truly cared about everyone there. Usually I get along with one or two people then eventually lose touch with them. But ya'll have me checking this site AT LEAST once a day and really looking forward to meeting you in person. I love all of ya. 

Ok enough with the mushy crap on to the next person


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 1, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> Luno,
> 
> I can't help but laugh that you replied first. I actually had you posted, but thought my reason (Because he could literally break me in two if I didn't post his name first) wasn't a good one... sir.
> 
> ...



Just to clarify a couple of things:

1) I don't live in the middle of nowhere, but it's just down the highway from here.
2) We don't use CB's for communications....smoke signals are much more reliable

Getting back to the subject on hand, I would only want to meet a few members here.  No offense to the ones not on this list, but I would prefer to keep my mental image of you the way it is.

MMiz - to kick your *** for getting me addicted to this place
DT4EMS and Luno - At the same time and for the same reasons listed by Kip
RidRyder911 - While we disagree on almost everything, I have tremendous respect for him
EMTBuff - Just to see if I have met you before


----------



## joemt (May 1, 2006)

I'd agree with wanting to meet RidRyder... I'd also like to meet DT4EMS... but, what the hey.. let's all get together for one big shindig!


----------



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

Definitely have to get RidRyder the Wise in B)  I've learned a lot from his posts...we need to get him drunk and see what happens


----------



## fm_emt (May 2, 2006)

Aw man. No love for me. No love!!!

/me crawls back under his rock.

;-)


----------



## JJR512 (May 2, 2006)

There isn't a single member here that I've met so far that I wouldn't want to meet in person.

But if it had to be just one...which is the point of this thread...it would be...

*EMTPrincess*

When I first came here, and was reading a lot of stuff, I picked up from EMTPrincess a real love of the job that intrigued me. And I'd also like her to see that in real life, I'm really not the ******* that I know I sometimes come across as on internet message boards.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 2, 2006)

Wow..thanks JJ.  So your only an *** online....hmmm, intresting.    

I cannot believe I forgot about R/R!!

RC-  don't be hurt.  There are so many people, with so much to offer, its impossible for everyone to be remembered.  Look, I forgot Rid.....it happens....We still have the love for you!!


----------



## fm_emt (May 2, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> RC-  don't be hurt.  There are so many people, with so much to offer, its impossible for everyone to be remembered.  Look, I forgot Rid.....it happens....We still have the love for you!!



Aww, ok. I feel better now. ;-)

Hey, wasn't there supposed to be some meeting in Las Vegas this year? I remember a poll being somewhere..


----------



## Chimpie (May 2, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Hey, wasn't there supposed to be some meeting in Las Vegas this year? I remember a poll being somewhere..


 
I think it'll probably be in Orlando.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 2, 2006)

*Nobody likes me, I'm going to eat some worms!!!!! *


----------



## Wingnut (May 2, 2006)

Maria! you know better!!! And you better be at the gathering too when we finally manage to do it!


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 2, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Maria! you know better!!! And you better be at the gathering too when we finally manage to do it!



*It was a joke!!! I thought you guys would appreciate the visual  *


----------



## fm_emt (May 2, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> I think it'll probably be in Orlando.



Oh no!! Not Orlando! C'mon folks, vote for Las Vegas! It's often cheaper to get to Las Vegas anyway! (I think)

;-)


----------



## Wingnut (May 3, 2006)

MariaCatEMT said:
			
		

> *It was a joke!!! I thought you guys would appreciate the visual  *


 
Lol you gave me an opening to razz you, I couldn't help myself!!


----------



## Chimpie (May 3, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Oh no!! Not Orlando! C'mon folks, vote for Las Vegas! It's often cheaper to get to Las Vegas anyway! (I think)


Two years ago, when the idea was first brought up, I looked at both places. Orlando was 1) cheaper to fly into and 2) cheaper to book a large number of rooms. I think we also pushed Orlando more because there was more things to do. The group didn't have to stay together the whole time.

Don't get me wrong, I'd love to go to Vegas. There's so much to see and do. I just don't know if Vegas is the best place for our first Gathering.


----------



## fm_emt (May 4, 2006)

Chimpie said:
			
		

> Two years ago, when the idea was first brought up, I looked at both places. Orlando was 1) cheaper to fly into and 2) cheaper to book a large number of rooms. I think we also pushed Orlando more because there was more things to do. The group didn't have to stay together the whole time.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd love to go to Vegas. There's so much to see and do. I just don't know if Vegas is the best place for our first Gathering.



Yeah, I just remembered that jetBlue flies into Orlando.

Ok, I'm game. When & where?


----------



## Chimpie (May 5, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just remembered that jetBlue flies into Orlando.
> 
> Ok, I'm game. When & where?


 
A poll was created a little less than two months ago and people's votes were for sometime in August or September.

Where is yet to be determined.  Stayed tuned for another poll.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 6, 2006)

rcmedic said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just remembered that jetBlue flies into Orlando.
> 
> Ok, I'm game. When & where?


 
So did ValuJet.... oh, that's right, they didn't quite make it.

I'd rather walk.


And if you can figure me out, Chimpie, we'll give you a gold star. Because I'd like a full report on me.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 6, 2006)

I have a psychic friend Whkr....she'll tell you everything you never wanted to know about yourself.....for 5.99 for the first min, and 5.98 for each additional min...

her name is Cleo.....


----------



## Wingnut (May 6, 2006)

Rofl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon (May 6, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> Rofl!!!!!!!!


Me too.... I cant breathe...


----------

